# Yamaha sub question



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a Yamaha YST-SW216 10" subwoofer, and was wondering if anyone know the T/S Specs for it? Like the Mms, Cms, Xmax, etc...? I would like to model it in WinISD, just to see how it would model, so I would need all of those required specs for WinISD...

Thanks for any help


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You may have trouble finding those as it's an active design.

"Advanced Yamaha Active Servo Technology (Advanced YST) is a unique system in which the speaker and amplifier work together to cancel out impedance so the speaker unit has a perfectly linear motion."


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I bet the only way you'll find the specs for that driver is by contacting yamaha or taking the driver out and hoping there's some sort of identifying markings on it that will tell what driver it is and then do a search on yahoo or google for what you find.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I don't know how much luck you'll have at finding those. Maybe contact Yamaha. You could get a Woofertester.


----------

